# What's Her Pedigree Like?



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Could you post the k9data link? It would be easier for most of us to use.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Is this the sire? Pedigree: Sunlight's Bello Fellow


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't really see any titles on that pedigree? Did you register your dog with K9data?
Did you buy her as a show dog? You know, even if there are titled show dogs in a pedigree, it does not mean that every pup is show quality. In fact, I think from what I read, breeders are lucky if they have a couple show quality in a litter. Just going by what I read now.


----------



## lisax4156 (Jan 5, 2014)

hi all

sorry her info wasn't complete on k9data.com. I just added it. Here is a link to view a pic of her and her completed pedigree. 

Pedigree: LILY'S A SUNLIGHT'S GOLDEN GLOW

Thank you!! =)


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Did you know there wasn't any hip, elbow, eye or heart clearances on the dam, sire or their parents?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm not going to judge whether your dog is physically show quality or not. I'm not that good. So let's look at it as if she was totally showable right now. They first class you can show her in and get any points would be the 9-12 month class. You don't say where you are, so I'm assuming US or Canada. First you need to have full registration on her in CKC or AKC. Do you have that? Let's assume you do.

So next you need to look at her birthdate. Since she's only 6 months old you need to wait a bit before showing her. She can show on her 9 month birthday that same day would be the first. So look for shows that are coming up and the next ones would be on or after 8/26/14 would be the earliest show she can be in. There are classes younger, that you could do, it's all up to you, but they don't have any points. Some people do them just for experience.

Before you show, you and her need to train. Showing a dog isn't the easiest thing to do. So look at your local kennel clubs or obedience clubs for handling classes. In the UK they call it Ring Craft (which is a far better name I think). What the classes will teach you is the patterns the judges will have you run your dog in the ring. They will teach you how to "stack" your dog. When to bait your dog, etc.

For additional help you should sign up for every match you can. They are generally $5, but can vary a bit. They are strictly for training and not for points. Matches are usually put on by breed clubs or kennel clubs.

There are several other venues you can show in that you might have fun with than just AKC and CKC. Look for UKC or International (I've forgotten the initials). UKC judges will evaluate your dog and let you know how she does.

Lastly, review the breed standard and see how your girl meets those expectations. The breed standard can be found on the grca.org website. Read it, know it, be able to recite it. It's the book on showing dogs.

I would also suggest going to dog shows and seeing what the dogs look like and maybe meeting some people at the show in the golden world. Dog showing is hard. You will see so many lovely dogs and have no idea how one wins and one doesn't. I wouldn't want to be a judge, it would be too hard.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## lisax4156 (Jan 5, 2014)

ArchersMom said:


> Did you know there wasn't any hip, elbow, eye or heart clearances on the dam, sire or their parents?


Yeah ... I do now. I didn't know all that stuff was required when I got her until after. Before she turns 2, I'm going to have her hips/elbows xrayed, unless something comes up sooner.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

lisax4156 said:


> Hmm wonder if I should show her?


It is really hard to tell you anything about her pedigree since many of the dogs are lacking health clearances and titles. I wouldn't expect for her to turn out to be show quality, even the best breedings with heavily titled parents may or may not produce show quality pups. If you want to show you could look into performance events like rally, obedience, agility, tracking etc. They are tons of fun and really strengthen the bond between you and your puppy. Good luck! :wavey:


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The path to conformation is long and arduous. It is not for the faint of heart. I'm not sure if I would ever do it again. I understand why so many people send their dog off to a pro to finish instead of getting involved. It's really hard and there are so few chances to win. Unfortunately it's not a pass/fail system.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> They first class you can show her in and get any points would be the 9-12 month class.


Puppies can actually show in the 6-9 months class once they turn 6 months. It is fun to show in the puppy class, and for sure you can win points from there, but but it takes a whole lot of planning and training to make it an optimal experience for both you and the pup. You will want to take her collar off her, and teach her to "pose" properly ( known as stacking), or it is hard to evaluate her in a photo. Regardless, you would want to attend handling class, find a mentor etc to make sure your puppy is show quality enough to have it be a fun learning experience for you both. Maybe you can go to a show and watch, subscribe to the Golden Retriever News and read along, look at the "Blue Book" that helps teach conformation - you have plenty of time to learn. For me, my first golden I chose with the intention of showing her was a complete disaster in terms of her actually being competitive, but good in the sense of helping me learn how to groom, condition, have an eye for the standard, meet mentors, learn the show rules spoken and unspoken etc.


----------



## Hfmkk400 (Jul 10, 2014)

How do I teach my guy to take a dumbbell ?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Hfmkk400 said:


> How do I teach my guy to take a dumbbell ?


I would start your own thread in the hunt and field area. I'm assuming you mean teaching force fetch for field training? Someone there should help you or you could type your question into the search category at the top of the page and look through older threads.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hfmkk400 said:


> How do I teach my guy to take a dumbbell ?


You definitely want to start a new thread if your own for that question to get the best answers.


----------



## lisax4156 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I wasn't actually planning on showing. It was one of those idea things lol .... 

Its too exhausting work and I"ve never done it before. Ive just read about it. It's waaayyyy too much work for this lazy person 

I am just looking for any information on her pedigree...  Thanks again !


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't recognize any of the dogs in her pedigree. Did you get to meet her parents and/or grandparents? Maybe her breeder can give you contact information for the overseas dogs' breeders?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Jill I didn't think you could get points until they were 9 months. I thought it was just sweeps for 6-9 months for fun. I've only shown 9-12 months and above.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Jill I didn't think you could get points until they were 9 months. I thought it was just sweeps for 6-9 months for fun. I've only shown 9-12 months and above.


My boy got his first 2 points in the 6-9 puppy class.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> Jill I didn't think you could get points until they were 9 months. I thought it was just sweeps for 6-9 months for fun. I've only shown 9-12 months and above.


You can win points, it is just harder.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

There you go, learn something new everyday!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They are all so different- learn lots with each. My childhood morgan horse breeder had a saying about horse shows I liked - can't tell a flower when to open, and can't tell a filly when to bloom. 

Same definitely goes for dogs. Lush didnt blossom until the 12-18 class, and Copley didn't win until Open. Mystic earned his first 6 points in 6-9 puppy then finished at 12 months. Have a new baby dog coming this fall- open to listening to him and if he is ready at six months great, if he is two great. It is definitely more of a marathon than a sprint.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> Have a new baby dog coming this fall


Ooooo…. Congratulations! And who are the parents to be?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

lisax4156 said:


> hi all
> 
> sorry her info wasn't complete on k9data.com. I just added it. Here is a link to view a pic of her and her completed pedigree.
> 
> ...


Lisa, if you want to put her brother in the database, his name is Henry's Hunter and he's same # but 05 at end instead of her last two digits= Iwas on AKC anyway and thought to look for you, that's the only one I found that was registered.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I bet someone from overseas would know much more. Dewmist is a familiar name: Pedigree: Dewmist Devil Dancer


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

This pedigree is of Eastern European origin with some Western European and Scandinavian breeding going back to some UK lines. You will be able to research clearances from Sweden on Rasdata but you have to be able to translate some of it and Google is quite helpful! Behind the UK lines you will find some clearances on the UK kennel club website.If you need any more help feel free to message me Regards Annef


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hfmkk400 said:


> How do I teach my guy to take a dumbbell ?


Sounds like he already has one!?? Sorry couldn't resist...

What is a 'dumbbell'? I have seen dogs take balls, frisbe's, dummies, birds, but not a dumbbell (except for Force Fetching--and that is another story completely).....so really I am not sure what you are asking...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Dumbbells are used in obedience competitions. Look for an obedience trial in your area and go watch. They throw a dumbbell over a jump and the dog has to jump the jump, get the dumbbell and return the same way. They are white plastic dumbbells. I used one for my forced fetch training and it worked really well because of the size.

And to answer your question, Connie Cleveland has an excellent series of DVDs you can purchase that walk you through the process of getting your dog to pick up a dumbbell. Just search Connie Cleveland on google.


----------

